# Intellij Idea reparieren



## Javafan01 (3. Jan 2018)

Hey
Bei mir denkt Intellij Idea, ich programmiere IML und nicht Java.
Kann ich das reparieren?


----------



## VfL_Freak (3. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich das reparieren?


wie?  
reparieren???


----------



## olfibits (3. Jan 2018)

@Javafan01

Syntax highlighter options?
Geht in deinen Threads eigentlich auch mehr als dürftige Beschreibungen??


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Tja. Wie soll ich dann ein Programm ausführen?
Es geht nicht im Betriebssystem, und es geht nicht in Intellij Idea.
Und das ist gut eingerichtet, das hat ein Informatiker gemacht.


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Jan 2018)

Moin,


Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Wie soll ich dann ein Programm ausführen?





olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Geht in deinen Threads eigentlich auch mehr als dürftige Beschreibungen??


Was genau funktioniert nicht ??? 

Lies mal dies hier durch, falls Du wirklich Antworten erwartest !!!

VG Klaus


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Tja. Wie soll ich dann ein Programm ausführen?
> Es geht nicht im Betriebssystem, und es geht nicht in Intellij Idea.
> Und das ist gut eingerichtet, das hat ein Informatiker gemacht.


Dann frag den "Informatiker", was er da verfrickelt hat.

Bisher versteht niemand, was dein Problem ist.

In IntelliJ ist wohl eine .iml geöffnet, deinem ersten Post nach? Dann schließ die und öffne 'ne Java-Datei.

Aber was soll dein Betriebssystem damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Also. Da gehen 2 Dinge nicht.
1. Wenn ich ein Java-Projekt machen will, macht Intellij Idea IML-Projekte. Man kann seine Datei dann ändern.
2. Zum Ausführen braucht er aber Dateien der Sprache, die dann nicht da sind, weil du nur die eine Datei, in der du programmierst, ändern kannst. Das Programm braucht nämlich spezielle Projekt-Dateien, die du nicht erstellen kannst. Folglich kann ich nur programmieren, aber nichts ausführen.


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Also. Da gehen 2 Dinge nicht.
> 1. Wenn ich ein Java-Projekt machen will, macht Intellij Idea IML-Projekte. Man kann seine Datei dann ändern.
> 2. Zum Ausführen braucht er aber Dateien der Sprache, die dann nicht da sind, weil du nur die eine Datei, in der du programmierst, ändern kannst. Das Programm braucht nämlich spezielle Projekt-Dateien, die du nicht erstellen kannst. Folglich kann ich nur programmieren, aber nichts ausführen.


Ausführlich genug????


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Na, man kann in der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung Programme kompilieren und ausführen


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Na, man kann in der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung Programme kompilieren und ausführen


Das war für:


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Dann frag den "Informatiker", was er da verfrickelt hat.
> 
> Bisher versteht niemand, was dein Problem ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Na, man kann in der Windows-Eingabeaufforderung Programme kompilieren und ausführen


Ich nenne die Eingabeaufforderung auch gerne Betriebssystem oder Terminal


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Ausführlich genug????


Spar dir deine Provokationen und such dir lieber eine funktionierende IDE wie Netbeans -> https://netbeans.org/downloads/ wenn du mit IntelliJ nicht klarkommst. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der mit dieser Fehlerbeschreibung nichts anfangen kann


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Ich nenne die Eingabeaufforderung auch gerne Betriebssystem oder Terminal


Eingabeaufforderung = Betriebssystem??


----------



## truesoul (4. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Funktioniert das hier nicht? 

Grüße


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Eingabeaufforderung = Betriebssystem??


Sorry. Mein Freund ist eben doch ein Schlaubi


----------



## truesoul (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Ich nenne die Eingabeaufforderung auch gerne Betriebssystem oder Terminal



Ja und ich nenne mein Fahrrad auch gerne Porsche


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> Funktioniert das hier nicht?
> 
> Grüße


Wohin führt dieser Link


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Ja und ich nenne mein Fahrrad auch gerne Porsche


Noch mal sorry. Mein Freund ist schuld


----------



## truesoul (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Wohin führt dieser Link



Zu der offiziellen jetbrains Seite.


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Wohin führt dieser Link


Draufklicken, dann weisste es


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Zu der offiziellen jetbrains Seite.


Ok. Dann stimmt's


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Draufklicken, dann weisste es


Schon, aber es gibt Seiten, die dich infizieren


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Klar, die Mitglieder hier schicken dir ja auch gerne einfach mal Links, um dich zu infizieren. Ist ja klar.


----------



## truesoul (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Schon, aber es gibt Seiten, die dich infizieren



Womit? Syphilis? 

Sorry, der musste sein


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Womit? Syphilis?
> 
> Sorry, der musste sein


Nö. Viren


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Kann irgendwer diesen Thread schließen


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Wenn du mir sagst wie, dann ja



olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Kann irgendwer diesen Thread schließen


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du mir sagst wie, dann ja


Ich bin neu hier....


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Nö. Viren


Herpes?


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Die Frage war nicht auf dich bezogen, sonst hätte ich geschrieben, dass *du* den Thread schließen sollst. Wenn ich schreibe *irgendwer*, dann meine ich wohl einen Mod oder Admin. 


Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin neu hier....


Ach was


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

Die Lösung ist einfach: nicht die iml-Datei öffnen und bearbeiten, sondern *eine Java-Datei öffnen* (bzw erstellen, wenn keine da ist), wenn man java programmieren will.

Besser wäre es aber, erstmal die absoluten Grundlagen kennen zu lernen: Also eine Java-Klasse ohne IDE erstellen, kompilieren und ausführen.



olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Spar dir deine Provokationen und such dir lieber eine funktionierende IDE wie Netbeans -> https://netbeans.org/downloads/ wenn du mit IntelliJ nicht klarkommst. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der mit dieser Fehlerbeschreibung nichts anfangen kann


Ich würde ja behaupten, damit hätte er das gleiche Problem...


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Herpes?


Computerviren


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Spar dir deine Provokationen und such dir lieber eine funktionierende IDE wie Netbeans -> https://netbeans.org/downloads/ wenn du mit IntelliJ nicht klarkommst. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige, der mit dieser Fehlerbeschreibung nichts anfangen kann


Habe ich.
Der eclipse-installer spackt aber auch


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

*DU MUSST IN INTELLIJ NUR EINE JAVA-DATEI ÖFFNEN. DAS IST WEDER KAPUTT NOCH SONST WAS.*


----------



## olfibits (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Der eclipse-installer spackt aber auch





olfibits hat gesagt.:


> ... such dir lieber eine funktionierende IDE wie Netbeans -> https://netbeans.org/downloads/


Ah, und auf der NetBeans-Downloadseite hast du den eclipse-installer runtergekriegt oder was? 
Jetzt mal im Ernst, langsam nervt's echt. Du postet hier größtenteils nur nutzlose oder falsche Aussagen rein und man muss dir alles wortwörtlich aus der Nase ziehen.
Wenn das hier jetzt noch so weitergeht, dann kontaktiere ich bzw. andere kontaktieren mal einen Admin und diese Threads werden hier mal dichtgemacht. So langsam habe denke ich nicht nur ich die Nase voll.


----------



## Javafan01 (4. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> *DU MUSST IN INTELLIJ NUR EINE JAVA-DATEI ÖFFNEN. DAS IST WEDER KAPUTT NOCH SONST WAS.*


So? Das habe ich getan. Konnte sie aber nicht ausführen. Sie war aber richtig, da sie als ausführbare Datei von einer DVD kam


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Konnte sie aber nicht ausführen.


Java-Dateien kann man nicht einfach so "ausführen". Und ohne zu wissen, was du da eigentlich versuchst hast, kann man dir nicht mehr Hilfe geben als "Klick auf den grünen Button".



Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Sie war aber richtig, da sie als ausführbare Datei von einer DVD kam


Java-Dateien sind nicht ausführbar, das sind einfach nur Textdateien. Vielleicht meinst du aber auch, das ist eine kompilierbare Datei? Oder eine class-Datei, die kannst du aber auch nicht einfach so editieren oder ausführen, zumindest nicht mit IntelliJ. 

BTW, es gibt noch DVDs?


----------



## Javafan01 (8. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Java-Dateien kann man nicht einfach so "ausführen". Und ohne zu wissen, was du da eigentlich versuchst hast, kann man dir nicht mehr Hilfe geben als "Klick auf den grünen Button".
> 
> 
> Java-Dateien sind nicht ausführbar, das sind einfach nur Textdateien. Vielleicht meinst du aber auch, das ist eine kompilierbare Datei? Oder eine class-Datei, die kannst du aber auch nicht einfach so editieren oder ausführen, zumindest nicht mit IntelliJ.
> ...





			
				Java 7  Das Handbuch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem sind dort viele kompilierbare und ausführbare Dateien.


----------



## Javafan01 (8. Jan 2018)

Jedenfalls danke für eure Bemühungen


----------



## Javafan01 (8. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Ah, und auf der NetBeans-Downloadseite hast du den eclipse-installer runtergekriegt oder was?
> Jetzt mal im Ernst, langsam nervt's echt. Du postet hier größtenteils nur nutzlose oder falsche Aussagen rein und man muss dir alles wortwörtlich aus der Nase ziehen.
> Wenn das hier jetzt noch so weitergeht, dann kontaktiere ich bzw. andere kontaktieren mal einen Admin und diese Threads werden hier mal dichtgemacht. So langsam habe denke ich nicht nur ich die Nase voll.


Sorry. Wollte dich nicht ärgern.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Jan 2018)

Möchtest du damit irgendwas sinnvolles aussagen?


----------



## olfibits (8. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry. Wollte dich nicht ärgern.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (8. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> mrBrown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Java-Dateien kann man nicht einfach so "ausführen". Und ohne zu wissen, was du da eigentlich versuchst hast, kann man dir nicht mehr Hilfe geben als "Klick auf den grünen Button".
> ...


Falls du damit sagen wolltest, dass die beiden Aussagen widersprüchlich sind: Möglicherweise liegen dort neben den nicht ausführbaren .java-Dateien auch (von der Java-Laufzeitumgebung) ausführbare .class-Dateien (evtl. in .jar-Archiven). Es heisst also nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Autor Blödsinn geschrieben hat.


----------



## Javafan01 (10. Jan 2018)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Falls du damit sagen wolltest, dass die beiden Aussagen widersprüchlich sind: Möglicherweise liegen dort neben den nicht ausführbaren .java-Dateien auch (von der Java-Laufzeitumgebung) ausführbare .class-Dateien (evtl. in .jar-Archiven). Es heisst also nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Autor Blödsinn geschrieben hat.


Nein, da liegen nur .java-Dateien


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jan 2018)

Dann liegt da auch nichts ausführbares.

Zum Ausführen musst du die java-Dateien erst kompilieren, und die dabei erstellten .class-Dateien kannst du ausführen


----------



## Javafan01 (22. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


>


Du bist wie das Orakel von Delphi. Diese Vorhersage kann man mehrdeutig deuten...
Wie viel verlangst du?????


----------



## Javafan01 (22. Jan 2018)

Geht mal auf http://www.softwareprobleme.forumprofi.de


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jan 2018)

Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Geht mal auf http://www.softwareprobleme.forumprofi.org


Spam oder irgendwas sinnvolles?


----------



## olfibits (22. Jan 2018)

Kann irgendwer mal diesen blöden Thread dichtmachen?
Langsam geht mir @Javafan01 hier extrem auf die Nerven.


----------



## Tobse (22. Jan 2018)

olfibits hat gesagt.:


> Kann irgendwer mal diesen blöden Thread dichtmachen?
> Langsam geht mir @Javafan01 hier extrem auf die Nerven.


Dont feed the troll. Wenns dich nervt: Benachrichtigungen für den Thread abschalten und vergessen.


----------



## Javafan01 (24. Jan 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Spam oder irgendwas sinnvolles?


Sinvolles


----------

